# Cómo identificar el conexionado de motores brushless de Videograbadores VHS.



## jorger (Ene 3, 2017)

Si me permiten los moderadores, voy a tocar un tema cuya información disponible es muy escasa, y la poca que se encuentra está muy esparcida, siendo bastante complicado encontrar "algo" útil. Y creo que, a parte de ser interesante, a más de uno le va a servir dada la utilidad que pueden brindar éste tipo de motores con controlador integrado.

Bien, la gran mayoría de nosotros hemos tenido la oportunidad de desguazar algún video reproductor/grabador de VHS, bien porque nos lo regalaron, o porque como junta-mugres que somos (como dice *César* .), lo encontramos en la basura y no nos cortamos en subirlo a casa. Al desmontarlo tenemos un panorama como éste:


Un motor de arrastre de cinta (capstan) que literalmente es un disco, sin escobillas por ningún lado, y con muchos cables. Y otro muy parecido para el tambor porta-cabezas (drum). Toda una rareza la primera vez que desguazamos un aparato de estos. 

Aquí me voy a centrar sólo en el primer caso (capstan). Como no dispongo de ningún motor drum que pueda mostrar como ejemplo, al final del post dejo un link donde explican cómo determinar la utilidad de cada pin de éstos últimos.

Bien, aunque averiguar el conexionado de los motores capstan pueda parecer tarea imposible y más aún hacerlos funcionar, realmente NO es tal cosa. Para no morir en el intento hay que tomar ciertas medidas de seguridad y algunas nociones básicas de, con qué tensiones se alimentan normalmente, y cuáles pueden ser los pines de control junto con su funcionalidad en caso de no contar con el datasheet del integrado controlador. 

Este tipo de motores  pueden ser muy interesantes dado que la relación velocidad/par es MUY equilibrada. Su velocidad máxima ronda las 1800-2500RPM según modelo. No son especialmente rápidos pero el par es elevado, y muchas veces es lo que interesa.

Lo que voy a comentar aquí es de conocimiento propio, experiencia, y muuchas horas de búsqueda. Y también muchos controladores quemados . Una lástima.
Las típicas tensiones de alimentación siempre son las mismas. No así las de control: No siempre están todas en un motor dado, y su implementación puede tener variaciones.
Pueden venir inscritas en el PCB, y voy a describir cada una. 

*Alimentación +5V:* Es la alimentación de la lógica de control y suele aceptar un
rango del +/- 20%. Puede venir abreviada como +5, Vreg, Vcc, Vcc*x* (donde “x” puede ser un número o letra).

*Retorno o Masa:* Puede venir como GND, G, SGND, CGND ó PG (que yo interpreto como Power Ground, no confundir con pulsos PG, en los capstan NO existen).

*Alimentación +12/15/18/24V:* Es la alimentación de la etapa de potencia del controlador, y casi siempre es de +12V nominales, salvo excepciones de hasta +24V. Puede venir como +12, Vs, Vss, Vcc, Vccx (igual que antes)
NOTA: La designación de ambas tensiones de alimentación nunca van a coincidir entre sí en el mismo motor. Por ejemplo, si la alimentación de la lógica se llama “Vcc”, la alimentación de potencia nunca se va a llamar igual.

*Marcha/paro:* En algunos motores viene incluído éste pin. Llevándolo a GND o a Vreg (depende del modelo), se pone en funcionamiento. Puede venir como SG (stop/go)

*Control de velocidad:* Aquí se varía la velocidad por PWM interno controlado por tensión: El duty cycle depende de la tensión que apliquemos a este pin (de 0 a Vreg).
De un modelo a otro su funcionamiento puede ser dispar: En unos casos “0” para velocidad máxima , y en otros Vreg para lo mismo.
Hay que tenerlo en cuenta porque aunque hayamos habilitado la marcha, puede no girar por haber seteado internamente un duty cycle del 0% (me ha pasado).
Suele venir como Vctl (Voltaje control) ó C-CNT (Capstan-Control)
NOTA: Es posible que el control de velocidad también hagan las veces de marcha/paro, si se da el caso de que no existe un pin dedicado para tal fin.

*Sentido de giro:* Poniendo éste pin a masa o a Vreg (depende del caso) se invierte el sentido de giro. Puede venir como F/R , FR (Fordward /Reverse), R (Reverse) o DIR (Direction).

*Limitación de corriente:* En sí no tiene gran utilidad porque afecta muchísimo al par disponible. Lo normal es encontrarlo directamente conectado a GND ó a Vreg  (sin limitación). Suele venir como LIM (Limiter). 
Hay que prestar atención también a este pin, porque si lo conectamos en modo limitación máxima el motor NO va a girar. 

*Freno/bloqueo (brake)*. A veces puede haber un pin dedicado para ésto. En otros casos se activa la función automáticamente nada más poner el motor en paro. Frena muy rápido.

*Pulsos FG de dos niveles:* Son dos señales cuadradas o senoidales de SALIDA normalmente ya amplificadas por el controlador y desfasadas cierto ángulo. Se utilizan para monitorizar externamente la velocidad, posicionamiento y sentido de giro del motor, decirle a qué velocidad debe girar, o también para ponerlo en modo Lazo cerrado por PLL externo y utilizando el pin de control de velocidad: velocidad específica  y totalmente constante independientemente de la carga aplicada. Dentro de unos límites, claro. De dónde salen esas señales? De aquí, el propio motor es un encoder:



Hay que tener en cuenta que es un encoder magnético, así que mucho ojo con acercar un imán porque podéis decir adiós al patrón de la banda magnética.

Bien, en el  próximo mensaje voy a mostrar cuatro casos distintos. No lo voy a poner todo en este mensaje por el límite de imágenes adjuntas. Son éstos:


El uso que se les puede dar depende de la imaginación de cada uno, básicamente tienen todo lo necesario para un control preciso de posicionamiento, velocidad, sentido de giro, marcha/paro... se pueden utilizar para lo que se les ocurra 

Para el caso de los motores drum es mucho más sencillo. Utilizan una sola tensión de alimentación y un solo pin de control (velocidad). También incluyen salidas de pulsos PG, y pulsos FG de un sólo nivel . Toda la info está aquí:
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/Motor_Drum.html
http://www.neoteo.com/pll-para-motores-brushless-ii


----------



## jorger (Ene 3, 2017)

Bien, antes de nada vamos a necesitar:
-Una fuente de alimentación que proporcione dos salidas regulables. Si lleva limitación de corriente, mejor. Si se trata de un motor coreless (bobinas planas sin núcleo) setear la limitación en 150mA. Si es un motor cored (bobinas en un estator de dientes), setearlo a 80-100mA. En ambos casos ésto es válido sólo para la alimentación a 5v en la etapa de potencia. 
-Polímetro.
-Resistencias limitadoras de 1KΩ (opcional).

*Nota aclaratoria:* Las entradas de control únicamente son válidas para un rango de tensión comprendido entre 0 y 5V, soportando una tensión máxima de aprox 5,5V. 


*Primer caso:*

Sacado de un VHS radiola de los 90`s. Un capstan con un controlador aparentemente robusto (nunca vi un integrado "tocho" en un capstan) del que no hay quien encuentre su datasheet. Eso sí, cada pin del conector tiene una serigrafía:

Tenemos:
-*VCC1:* No sabemos si se trata de alimentación lógica o de potencia.
-*FR:* Probablemente sea el control de sentido de giro (Fordward/Reverse)
-*VCTL:* Control de velocidad
-*VCC2:* Igual que VCC1.
-*SG:* Podría ser el pin de marcha/paro (Stop/Go)
-*FG2:* 1ª salida de pulsos FG
-*FG1:* 2ª salida de pulsos FG
-*PG:* Por descarte debería ser Power Ground,  GND.
-*LIM:* Seguramente la limitación de corriente.

Bien, lo primero que vamos a hacer es confirmar si el pin GND es el que creemos que es. En éste caso es sencillo. GND siempre es el área metálica del controlador. Agarramos el multímetro en escala de Ω.
Con una punta tocando dicha área del controlador, vamos pasando la otra punta por los distintos pines del conector. En alguno de ellos debe dar lectura 0. Precisamente aquí fue el pin "PG".
Otra manera no siempre válida pero sí posible de identificar GND, es seguir las pistas hasta toparnos cerca del integrado, con un condensador SMD marrón, que "casualmente" también tenga conexión a una de las alimentaciones (y dicha alimentación correspondería a +5V). 

Lo que vamos a determinar ahora son los pines de control.
Como sólo son entradas y van a ser conectados a +5V o bien a GND, no hay riesgo de quemar nada, pero siempre se pueden usar resistencias limitadoras.
De primeras vamos a conectar todos los pines de control a GND (menos FG1 y FG2 que son SALIDAS y las vamos a ignorar).
Ahora vamos a conectar la fuente de alimentación, con las dos salidas a 5V: una a VCC1 y la otra a VCC2. GND conectado también evidentemente. El motor NO va a empezar a girar.
El inconveniente de no tener el datasheet del integrado es que hay que probar "a ciegas".
Teniendo todos los pines de control a masa, vamos probando según un orden:
1º Limitación de corriente a +5V.
2º Control de velocidad a +5V manteniendo el anterior.
3º Marcha/paro a +5V manteniendo los dos anteriores.
4º Marcha/Paro de nuevo a GND.
5º Control de velocidad de nuevo a GND.
6º Limitación de corriente de nuevo a GND.

A partir del 2º o 3º punto el motor debería arrancar a velocidad baja, son configuraciones más o menos "estándar". Si no lo hace, a seguir probando combinaciones.
En éste caso arranca con LIM=+5V, VCTL=+5V y SG= GND.
Una vez lo tenemos claro, sólo nos queda probar el control de sentido de giro. Lo ponemos a +5V y debería invertirse.

Para saber cuál de las dos alimentaciones es la de potencia o la de lógica de control es sencillo. Vamos subiendo la tensión de una de las dos, por ejemplo VCC2 y con cuidado de no exceder jamás los 6V (si es menos, mejor). Si la velocidad del motor *no varía lo más mínimo*, entonces estamos actuando sobre la lógica. Probamos a variar VCC1 y la velocidad debería aumentar un poco, con la consiguiente posibilidad de aumentar la tensión hasta los 12v y ver la verdadera furia de estos bichos..

Éste no tiene pin de control freno/bloqueo, pero sí dicha funcionalidad. En éste se activa cuando desconecto el pin "SG" de GND.

*Segundo y tercer caso:*
Los pongo juntos porque son dos motores idénticos en el conexionado de su conector, aunque se sacaron de dos equipos distintos:


Aquí la iluminación llegó  Los controladores de ambos motores tienen aún su hoja de datos por ahí dando vueltas:  LB11885 y LB11884N . Son drivers "3 en 1": Controlan el capstan, el drum, y el motor de carga. La única diferencia de interés es que el de la izquierda viene preparado para funcionar con +24V nominales en la etapa de potencia del capstan.

Determinar la conexión de ambos no puede ser tarea más sencilla. Buscamos en la hoja de datos la designación de las patillas del integrado y su localización, y a su vez la sección del motor capstan, donde se especifican las patillas de alimentación y control junto con sus descripciones. Cuando ya se tienen todas localizadas, cogemos de nuevo el multímetro y se comprueba qué patilla del integrado corresponde a qué pin del conector del motor. Son conexiones directas, así que debe dar 0.
En este caso tenemos:

*VREG:* Alimentación de la lógica (+5V)
*LIM:* Limitación de corriente
*VCTL:* Control de velocidad
*VCC:* Alimentación de potenca (+12V para LB11884N, +24V para LB11885)
*F/R:* Control de sentido de giro
*C_GND:* Masa del controlador del capstan.

Aquí una foto de lo que apunté:


Tanto LIM como VCTL tienen gráficas de umbral de funcionamiento, y son exactamente iguales. Con LIM = 5V El motor no empieza a arrancar hasta que VCTL > 2,5V. Éste es uno de los casos en los que VCTL puede actuar como marcha/paro.


*Vamos al 4º caso:*
Éste se podría considerar "vintage". Lo saqué de un Betamax de los 80`s, y aún funciona:


Bastante robusta su electrónica, la etapa de potencia la forman 3 pares de transistores. Aunque no lleva amplificación de pulsos FG, y sólo tiene 2 entradas de control: Velocidad y sentido de giro.
Imposible encontrar el datasheet del integrado.
Mirando la cara contraria del PCB, se ve que los 4 primeros pines se conectan directamente al sensor de pulsos FG, sin conexión con ninguna otra parte del circuito.


Tenemos:
*+V:* Alimentación del sensor.
*F1:* Primera salida de pulsos FG sin amplificar
*F2:* Segunda salida de pulsos FG sin amplificar
*G:* Masa del sensor.
*R:* Reverse
*VCC:* Alimentación de la lógica -> Mirando las pistas se conecta directamente al integrado controlador
*G:* Masa o GND del controlador.
*VS:* Alimentación de potencia -> Mirando las pistas se conecta a los tranaistores de potencia.

En éste caso la alimentación de la lógica también funciona como control de velocidad, aunque aquí el PWM interno no existe. Es un caso "raro" porque parece que está preparada para +12V (igual que la alim. de potencia) que es donde alcanza su máxima velocidad..

Bien, creo que ésto es todo. A veces puede ser un verdadero dolor de cabeza, pero con paciencia y precaución se pueden manejar sin mayor dificultad.

Qué hay sobre los pulsos FG? Me tomé la libertad de hacer alguna prueba con el primer motor. Independientemente de la velocidad, la amplitud de las señales ronda los 4.6Vrms (no tengo osciloscopio), que es medio ideal para implementarlos a un PLL, y nos ahorramos el amplificador externo porque ya viene en el controlador 

*Curiosidades:* 
Si hay algo que comentar, es la diferencia entre los "coreless" y los "cored", y porqué se pueden encontrar de los dos tipos. 
En casi todo motor eléctrico existe un factor llamado "cogging torque", y es el porcentaje de variación del torque del motor dependiendo de la posición relativa del rotor respecto al estátor. Un ejemplo evidente es un ventilador de PC funcionando a su mínimo de RPMs antes de pararse. Gira "a saltos" o a trompicones. Y eso se debe al flujo magnético variable que hay entre el núcleo del estator y el imán del rotor, creando una especie de "freno" indeseado que depende de la posición angular.
Los coreless precisamente al no poseer núcleo magnético, tienen la ventaja de no presentar ese efecto, que es totalmente indeseado cuando se requieren de movimientos angulares totalmente constantes. Tanto es así que pueden girar a velocidades extremadamente lentas y uniformes sin necesidad electrónica adicional de compensación. Es por eso por lo que creo que se utilizaban en muchos videograbadores VHS, seguramente simplificaban la electrónica de control.

-Editado para aclarar algunos aspectos-


----------



## interhaz (Ene 26, 2017)

Gracias por el aporte, me sirvió para hacer andar dos que tenía guardados hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracias Jorger pondre el link a este documnto cuando haga el video. Mi idea es hacer la ingenieria inversa si podemos hacer funcionar el motor en el equipo para que se sea mas sencillo pero tambien dare una idea como en el caso de que no podamos hacerlo funcionar en equipo. Muchas gracias


----------



## jorger (Feb 14, 2017)

anajesusa dijo:


> Gracias Jorger pondre el link a este documnto cuando haga el video. Mi idea es hacer la ingenieria inversa si podemos hacer funcionar el motor en el equipo para que se sea mas sencillo pero tambien dare una idea como en el caso de que no podamos hacerlo funcionar en equipo. Muchas gracias


No hay de qué 
Fíjate, nunca hice ingeniería inversa midiendo tensiones con el equipo en funcionamiento para echarlos a andar, pero puede ser una buena alternativa si no se cuenta con el datasheet del controlador y tampoco tiene serigrafiado el conector con la utilidad de cada pin.
Más tarde revisaré de nuevo tu video, creería que el capstan que muestras ahí tiene un controlador "conocido". Y en ese caso sería muy sencillo identificar su conexionado.

----AÑADIDO----
Bien, con permiso de *César* voy a explicar el 5º caso para completar un poco más el post. Se trata del capstan mostrado en su vídeo, aquí:





El conector parece no tener serigrafía alguna.
Lo único que se conoce de él es el integrado controlador, el LB1622. Costó un poco encontrar su hoja de datos y buena parte está en Japonés. No asustarse !

Lo primero que aparece son los valores máximos absolutos de tensión, intensidad, potencia disipada y temperatura (Azul).
Justo debajo el rango de tensiones "seguras" de funcionamiento (Rojo)


Aquí ya tenemos dos datos:
VCC1 = Alimentación de la etapa de potencia. Entre 8.5 y 26.4V. Dependiendo del diseño del motor la tensión nominal podría ser de +12 ó +24V
VCC2 = Alimentación de la lógica de control. Entre 8.5 y14V. Tensión nominal de +9V. Como ven es un caso "raro" que no coincide con lo descrito en el primer mensaje, y es uno de los motivos por los que lo estoy mostrando aquí.

Llendo un poco más abajo en la hoja de datos aparece un esquema de aplicación:

Aquí se puede ver VCC1, VCC2 y 3 entradas de control:
FRC = Fordward-Reverse Control. O lo que es lo mismo, control de sentido de giro.
STOP = Control de marcha/paro.
Vc = Voltage control. Ni más ni menos que el control de velocidad, y que seguramente no funcione por PWM controlado por tensión a juzgar por el esquema, sino que funcione poniendo en activa los transistores de salida en lugar de corte/saturación. Tampoco estoy muy seguro..

Vale, y qué tensiones admiten las entradas de control? No hay nada legible que pueda dar una idea de ello, así que *lo más sensato* sería probar con tensiones comprendidas entre 0 y 5v.
No sería muy extraño que admitieran la misma tensión que VCC2. En caso de querer hacer el "experimento", mejor colocar resistencias limitadoras.. es algo que sólo recomiendo hacer bajo la responsabilidad de uno mismo.

En el mismo datasheet se ve el formato del integrado y la asignación de sus patillas:


Aquí tenemos:
VCC1 - Patilla 30
VCC2 - Patilla 11
GND - Patilla 26
STOP - Patilla 25
Vc - Patilla 20
FRC - Patilla 18

Como en dos de los casos que expliqué, sólo hace falta saber qué patilla del integrado corresponde a qué pin del conector. Multímetro en escala Ω, que debe dar lectura 0 cuando coincidan pines con patillas.

Pero.. el conector del motor tiene 2 cables más ! 
Esos dos pines que sobran vienen directamente del sensor de pulsos FG.
Ésto es todo.
PD: Suerte César  .


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 16, 2017)

Muchas gracias jorge. Estos días estoy de playa por el caribe, tardaré un poco en hacer el video. El que viene es el del estabilizador y luego creo que deberé cumplir con un sponsor chino y luego será el video del capstan. Un abrazo y gracias de nuevo


----------

